# My first ever correction



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi just thought I'd share a few pics from Sunday when I finally tried out my xmas present from the wife (lots of detailing kit inc. DA)
Firstly I'm no photographer and realise the before and after shots are from different angles this isn't to make it look better its just me being rubbish lol
here are some before




































Then after using the DAS6 pro with Menzerna yellow pads and PF2500 and FF3000 going nice and slowly and gently as I've never done this before and here are the results





































Last one










I'm really pleased with the results for a 1st attempt and welcome any comments, criticism or feed back

Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks very much I'm pleased with it for a first try lol

Not as scary once you get started


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

nice one mate, i have to agree its not as scary as you think once you get into it


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

It's really satisfying when you start to see what can be achieved.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work and great improvement :thumb:


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feed back. Ive still got a long way to go to be any good lol


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done Stevo, impressive matey!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, thats awesome!

great to see those scratches gone!!

I bet your well chuffed.


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

I will be doing the whole car but I will have to do small bits at a time as I'm disabled

It is very frustrating as I'm having to stop after 10 mins and sit down for 5 mins but I'll get there slowly and there is a possible operation which should improve things a bit


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

ADW111S said:


> Wow, thats awesome!
> 
> great to see those scratches gone!!
> 
> I bet your well chuffed.


Too right although there is still a bit of one left but don't want to go too deep


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Not bad for a first attempt  great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good my man. Definatly see an improvement.

keep up the good work.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work for the first time:thumb:


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words,it certainally makes me feel more confident about the rest of the car as ive got to do some wet sanding 1st before getting the DA out lol.

Now all I've got to do is get over what i've already done and then get some more done


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

great work there pal keep it up. i think the fear has got me but looking at getting a DA and get cracking on just have the odd thought that i will make a r8 balls of it.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice work, dont worry about what people think. Dont forget that some of the guys on this site are probably the best in the business anywhere, it never ceases to amaze me how freely they give of their knowledge, advise and help. A better group of people and a more informative site you will probably not find anywhere..


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Top job fella!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

hibberd said:


> Nice work, dont worry about what people think. Dont forget that some of the guys on this site are probably the best in the business anywhere, it never ceases to amaze me how freely they give of their knowledge, advise and help. A better group of people and a more informative site you will probably not find anywhere..


Thats for sure I am amazed at how much help, encouragement, and advice I've been given. And try to give when possible

Thanks a lot :wave:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent first job! Good luck with the operation also.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

stevo260 said:


> I will be doing the whole car but I will have to do small bits at a time as I'm disabled
> 
> It is very frustrating as I'm having to stop after 10 mins and sit down for 5 mins but I'll get there slowly and there is a possible operation which should improve things a bit


Dude, Your very welcome to bring it to my unit in Sutton Coldfield if you like.

Plenty of advice and products and a seat for when you need to sit down. Can also show you what a Rotary will do compared with the DA.

Let me know bud and I'll pass you my number............:thumb:

Russ


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

P.A.D said:


> Dude, Your very welcome to bring it to my unit in Sutton Coldfield if you like.
> 
> Plenty of advice and products and a seat for when you need to sit down. Can also show you what a Rotary will do compared with the DA.
> 
> ...


Wow Mate thats a really genorous offer and I'd love to chat about it thanks very much

PM me ur copntact details and i'll get in touch :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

stevo260 said:


> Wow Mate thats a really genorous offer and I'd love to chat about it thanks very much
> 
> PM me ur copntact details and i'll get in touch :thumb:


PM on way dude...


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

P.A.D said:


> Dude, Your very welcome to bring it to my unit in Sutton Coldfield if you like.
> 
> Plenty of advice and products and a seat for when you need to sit down. Can also show you what a Rotary will do compared with the DA.
> 
> ...


See, this is what I meant, super guy. You are a STAR SIR, my hat off to you.


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

hibberd said:


> See, this is what I meant, super guy. You are a STAR SIR, my hat off to you.


Too right what a gent it is nice to see people being kind and helpful to each other.

Thank you Russ the offer has certainally put a big smile on my face. What a kind offer thanks again


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You definitely made progress! You must really be pleased with your results being this is your first attempt. I would definitely be happy. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks to Russ P.A.D :thumb: I'm taking a trip to Sutton Coalfield This Sat and Sun and Russ is going to very kindly help me detail the wife's car :buffer:. I'm really looking forward to it, hopefully learning loads from a top bloke.

Again I am really really grateful for the kind offer that Russ has made to help me do the car for free, and to teach me lots of tricks he he.

Don't worry Russ I've got plenty of biscuits ready. :lol:

I will update after the weekend with lots of pictures of before and after and let everyone know how the weekend went and how much success i have and what I learn.

Thanks for following and commenting keep it and any feed back always welcome :wave:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job and i love the atmosphere on DW. Russ well done to you sir for being so generous.


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mehan said:


> great job and i love the atmosphere on DW. Russ well done to you sir for being so generous.


Too right. The atmosphere is the best I've known on any forum


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

smart work pal, im about to dry out my DA for the first time too tomorrow. fingers crossed il be ok if i take my time.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Steve,

Only just saw your post for the first time - enjoy your weekend acitivities, glad you've caught the bug 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Love this


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

CliveP said:


> Steve,
> 
> Only just saw your post for the first time - enjoy your weekend acitivities, glad you've caught the bug
> 
> ...


He he cheers Clive i'll let you know how I get on im really looking forward to it. Definately caught the bug lol 
Im gonna try and take plenty of pictures :thumb:


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

meraredgti said:


> smart work pal, im about to dry out my DA for the first time too tomorrow. fingers crossed il be ok if i take my time.


Good luck matey hope it goes well make sure to take plenty of before n after pics


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice work my man good luck with your operation


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

khurum6392 said:


> nice work my man good luck with your operation


Cheers matey i appreciate that fingers crossed it wont be too long :thumb:


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well just done day 1 with Russ and wow i'm learning loads hehe and Russ is such a nice guy and great at teaching and explaining what to do. He's also got the patience of a saint to put up with my questions lol.
i will get some pictures up soon


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

nice work for a 1st try. keep it up.


----------

